# brown algae



## morefirejules08 (2 Dec 2011)

hi
Im getting brown algae growing in my tank, on the glass, rocks, sand and some of the plant leaves.
the tank is:
6x2x1.6
580l
pond filter with 4000lph pump
1000l power head running a co2 reactor
pressurized co2 injection
EI dosing
4x80w t5 tubes, 2 white, 1 pink and 1 blue

i've had the tank about 4 years, first of with large predators, then cold water and now its been converted to planted. i've always suffered from brown algae even when i only had 2 54w bulbs over it. its been running with plants for a week and a half now and the algae growth has slowed but its still growing. is there any way to rid myself of it without lowering the lighting as it looks nice with the 4x80 and if i take bulbs out it looks dull.
cheers, chris


----------



## PeteA (2 Dec 2011)

What time period have you got the lights on for?


----------



## morefirejules08 (2 Dec 2011)

funny you should mention that, i hadnt adjusted the timers from my old lights so it was 10 hours!!! i've just knocked it down to 8


----------



## Alastair (2 Dec 2011)

It's diatom algae mate. Always comes along in new tanks. I'd seriously knock your lighting down even if just for a couple of weeks but saying that you have reduced it so. 
Just clear as much as possible and it will go of its own accord, however if you can a few otocinclus will feast on it all and clear it up in no time.


----------



## morefirejules08 (2 Dec 2011)

would you consider it a new tank though? the filter is still matured from its previous incarnations, the substrate, lights, and plants are all new


----------



## Alastair (2 Dec 2011)

When I rescaped not longer ago and changed the plants substrate etc I got an outbreak of it again. It went with regular removal.


----------



## morefirejules08 (2 Dec 2011)

ok thanks for the replies, i'll give it some time and see how it goes


----------

